# mi manca



## Old pincopallina (3 Novembre 2007)

ecco, il mio piccolo è con il papà dallo scorso mercoledì....ora sto facendo proprio la single, parrucchiere manicure, shopping con  le amiche...ma

mi manca!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




mi manca tanto (anche se so che sta bene, che si diverte ecc..)

questa è la parte peggiore di tutto il disastro

pp


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Novembre 2007)

pincopallina ha detto:


> ecco, il mio piccolo è con il papà dallo scorso mercoledì....ora sto facendo proprio la single, parrucchiere manicure, shopping con le amiche...ma
> 
> mi manca!!!
> 
> ...


Un figlio ti manca anche quando ha ventanni e va in vacanza solo...


----------



## Old amarax (27 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un figlio ti manca anche quando ha ventanni e va in vacanza solo...


E' peggio quando è così piccolo...2 -3 anni.Sei abituata ad averlo al tuo fianco...a sentirlo respirare nella sua culla...a precipitarti se piange nel sonno.
Ma è necessario che stia con il papà.
Si deve fare.Si fa. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Poi non fa niente se il tuo cuore risulta spremuto come un limone...si sopporta tanto....questo è solo un dolore in più che non è stato risparmiato a pinco pallina.


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Novembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> E' peggio quando è così piccolo...2 -3 anni.Sei abituata ad averlo al tuo fianco...a sentirlo respirare nella sua culla...a precipitarti se piange nel sonno.
> Ma è necessario che stia con il papà.
> Si deve fare.Si fa.
> 
> ...


 
Quel dolore è comunque necessario, il distacco ci deve essere, pena assommarne altri, nel tempo di dolori...e stavolta verso noi stessi e meno facilmente recuperabili!


----------



## Bruja (28 Novembre 2007)

*pincopallina*

Non potrebbe essere che così..... sei una mamma..... nulla di strano.
Ma questo periodo ti permette di elaborare meglio e con più tempo le valutazioni e le considerazioni che ti sono necessarie.
Capisco che preferivi avere tuo figlio, ma sarà presto con te e mi pare giusto che tu usi questo intervallo per le cose che la sua presenza, legittimamente metteva in secondo piano.... e non parlo solo del piacevole rilassarsi.
Sei una mamma ed una donna, non serve dirti altro poichè lo sei a pieno titolo.
Un abbraccio
Bruja


----------



## Old Angel (28 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non potrebbe essere che così..... sei una mamma..... nulla di strano.
> Ma questo periodo ti permette di elaborare meglio e con più tempo le valutazioni e le considerazioni che ti sono necessarie.
> Capisco che preferivi avere tuo figlio, ma sarà presto con te e mi pare giusto che tu usi questo intervallo per le cose che la sua presenza, legittimamente metteva in secondo piano.... e non parlo solo del piacevole rilassarsi.
> Sei una mamma ed una donna, non serve dirti altro poichè lo sei a pieno titolo.
> ...


Non per intasare un post doloroso (e non conosco la storia di pincopallina), capisco che delle volte ci sono casi limite, ma non comprendo come si possa cercare di creare un altra famiglia con certi pesi sulla coscienza, figli parenti amici che soffrono, le varie problematiche di una separazione, per di più ultimamente mi sono reso conto che molte volte chi tradisce finisce a schifio mentre il tradito si rifà una vita serena.....saranno i sensi di colpa o chissà che altro a non permettergli di essere sereni o alla fine è proprio solo una questione di carattere?


----------



## tatitati (28 Novembre 2007)

pincopallina ha detto:


> ecco, il mio piccolo è con il papà dallo scorso mercoledì....ora sto facendo proprio la single, parrucchiere manicure, shopping con le amiche...ma
> 
> mi manca!!!
> 
> ...


 
spero tanto che torni presto con te. ti abbraccio forte.


----------



## Bruja (28 Novembre 2007)

*Angel*



Angel ha detto:


> Non per intasare un post doloroso (e non conosco la storia di pincopallina), capisco che delle volte ci sono casi limite, ma non comprendo come si possa cercare di creare un altra famiglia con certi pesi sulla coscienza, figli parenti amici che soffrono, le varie problematiche di una separazione, per di più ultimamente mi sono reso conto che molte volte chi tradisce finisce a schifio mentre il tradito si rifà una vita serena.....saranno i sensi di colpa o chissà che altro a non permettergli di essere sereni o alla fine è proprio solo una questione di carattere?


 
Un po' questo ed un po' quello..... ma alla fine chi tradisce sa bene che va incontro a possibili scotti da pagare..... e chi è tradito deve, si fa per dire, realizzare che l'accaduto ha cambiato un certo assetto e decidere se farselo star bene o cambiarlo..... Il carattere è una componente, esattamente come la capacità di soffrire e reagire, ognuno ha la sua...
Bruja


----------

